# Who is Rescuing our breed in the East?



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Back 2 yrs ago I used to spend time on her and donate but the rescue I would see then is not active here anymore. Where are all the rescue are they all on FB now? Also which rescue do you think is working hardest to save them? I know it is out their control if they are not. Just want to donate to the right one.


----------



## mychance (Oct 22, 2007)

I think "we" are all still here, but struggling with the same financial pressures that hit the for-profits and so many families. Volunteers are busier than ever in their non-volunteer lives, fewer foster homes are available, donations come in but in smaller amounts. I know that I personally am not as active here because most of the postings are for dogs in the south and we just don't have the capacity to bring dogs in - we are working with everything we have just to meet the need locally. I am with Save A Shepherd Rescue Alliance (SASRA), German Shepherd Rescue of SE Pennsylvania is still busy here too, ECHO covers many states, but I see them helping frequently in the eastern states, the names I still see and hear frequently are basically the ones I've always seen and heard: Mid-Atlantic; Big Dogs Big Hearts; Garden State; GS Rescue of New England; Brightstar . . . all continue to fight the good fight. (Then there are those few that persist in giving us all a black eye). I think you could find many worthy choices.


----------



## Echolicious (Feb 22, 2011)

I am with Virginia German Shepherd Rescue and we work out butt off!!! They're all worth it in my opinion though!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I know Big Dogs doesn't get to pull a lot of dogs from the board like Jill said - so many more local dogs now with the economy and email requests for dogs from all over, plus making sure you have resources (diminishing) for temp testing, temp fostering, transport for dogs that are elsewhere. 

Checking websites and doing research as always helps to find out where your money might be going. I prefer to donate to the vet office directly after having money I donated for vetting once get put elsewhere.


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

I am with German Shepherd Rescue of New England, Inc. We have our hands full with local GSDs from within New England, so unfortunately no pulling from other states. If there is no foster home, GSRNE temporarily boards urgent dogs until a foster home becomes available, to save their lives. Vet bills, especially for orthopedic surgeries, are the biggest challenge. Foster homes are always needed! And sponsors to individual dogs in the 'Buddy' program, who support a dog while s/he is in foster care. As a 'buddy' you stay in touch with the foster family, and know exactly what the dog needs, Be A Buddy!

There are so many great rescues within New England and elsewhere, like the ones previous posters already mentioned. In NH, Lilac Groves Pampered Pups. Home of the rescues... has a great reputation, so does Echo Dogs White Shepherd Rescue.

Thank you for planning to donate!


----------



## BlakeandLiza (Aug 13, 2009)

I am the Director of Virgina for Southeast German Shepherd Rescue. We are newer, but we are doing very well so far for the short time we have been in operation. 

Check out our FB page to learn more and see the great response we have been getting from the general public, our members and adopters!!! I think it will speak for itself!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for all your feedback!! I am familiar with my local groups, need to be 501C also!! I plan to check you all out bless you for trying your hardest to save our breed.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I know you are up north, but I have to say Southern Cross is wonderful. Even to the point of helping dogs out that are not "theirs."


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

German Shepherd Dog Rescue Group of GA

This is one of the big ones here in Ga!


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Virginia German Shepherd Rescue www.shepherdrescue.org has been around for ten years now helping dogs in the VA/MD/WV/DC area. We are a 501C3 incorporated group. 

I am proud to say that we help out old dogs and dogs with medical conditions - right now we have a load of seniors. 

Please check out our web site for addtional information. Thanks!


----------

